# Dare To Be - Arabic Makeup! (January 13th - 24th)



## StereoXGirl (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok, all!






It's time for our newest challenge!

The new challenge is *Dare To Be - Arabic Makeup!*

Chosen by* luvzmakeup*, winner of *Dare To Be - Rainbow Madness!*

Here are some inspirational pics (feel free to add your own)!
































































Also! Feel free to check out our Official Arabic Inspirational Makeup Pictures Thread for ideas!!!!

For those who would like to enter, please note:

The rules have changed. Entries must be specifically created for this challenge. Recycled images are no longer allowed.

Please review the rest of the rules here.

As before, no photoshopping is allowed. This includes the lightening and darkening of images. Only cropping and resizing images is allowed.

*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*
*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please indicate in your post with the images which one you would like for voting. Otherwise, the first image will be chosen automatically.


*






*


----------



## Aprill (Jan 13, 2009)

awesome!!


----------



## Lucy (Jan 13, 2009)

wooo so excited for this!!


----------



## Roxie (Jan 13, 2009)

wow, what a cool theme! I will absolutely have to try to find the time to do this one. I love arabic makeup!


----------



## Karren (Jan 13, 2009)

Ohh yeah!! That sounds like lots of fun!!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jan 13, 2009)

I love this theme! I think I'll give this one a shot.


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds fun!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jan 13, 2009)

Fuuun Maria! I was hoping you'd take my suggestion of Sylvia Ji, but I like this!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 13, 2009)

Gorgeous..awesome theme


----------



## esha (Jan 14, 2009)

It's not fair, they all have such big, beautiful eyes!

Cool theme though


----------



## Anjel. (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm doing this one for shure! I'll have my pictures up tomorrow, haha I'm excited!


----------



## cimelleh (Jan 14, 2009)

nice theme, i will try one of these...


----------



## emilykotting (Jan 14, 2009)

I guess that I have to do this one, seeing as I'm Lebanese!

I can't wait to see all of the entries


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 14, 2009)

oooh I love arabic looks! I bought an Egyptian Magazine once just so I could check out the pictures, haha! yay! can't wait to see entries!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jan 14, 2009)

I hate how washed out my eyeshadow looks in the photos compared to in real life, so I kinda want to try again maybe using a black cream shadow base to make it darker...here's my attempt though.
















just some closers shots of my eye makeup


----------



## fairyladiealva (Jan 14, 2009)

omg..this is great . I actually did a arabic look the other night since i was watching some vids on youtube. here ya go...


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jan 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate how washed out my eyeshadow looks in the photos compared to in real life, so I kinda want to try again maybe using a black cream shadow base to make it darker...here's my attempt though.
http://i39.tinypic.com/2jytmc.jpg

http://i44.tinypic.com/2vj925d.jpg

http://i42.tinypic.com/4vk3zb.jpg

just some closers shots of my eye makeup

http://i42.tinypic.com/11aikw2.jpg

http://i40.tinypic.com/2nqa96t.jpg

Omg Tiff!!! You look so gorgeeeous! I love it, the 1st close up pic is my fav


----------



## Lucy (Jan 14, 2009)

great look tiff!!


----------



## purpleRain (Jan 14, 2009)

Tiff, you look like Yasmine from Aladdin, beautiful!


----------



## ashbee (Jan 14, 2009)

ok..i soo wanna do this one...i liked the gwen one but i don't think there's any way i was gonna explain why i got a blonde wig..or dyed my hair blonde to my hubby..lol..but this i sooo wanna do..


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jan 14, 2009)

YAY_YEAH I love this theme I am so doing this Look tonight &amp; entering Tomorrow I cant wait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BTW Love the entries so Far!!!!!!!!!! Hhm I wanna do A green Shadow A burgundy one lol I'm s o escited on this new theme


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jan 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fairyladiealva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif omg..this is great . I actually did a arabic look the other night since i was watching some vids on youtube. here ya go... Ok so ur images got approved and I reaaally LOVE ur eyes! Ur make-up looks amazing


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 14, 2009)

yay! love the entries so far, I so cant wait to see more of them!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jan 14, 2009)

Great theme! I might try this one!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 14, 2009)

awesome.cant wait to see the entries...and enter my own


----------



## retroxxkittie (Jan 15, 2009)

yay this is such an awsome theme!!!!! i was in vegas today after i got off school.....visiting my friends lil,matt,and kendralynn...and i just got back....so im tired i can't do it now!!!!!!

BUT. friday i will get my entry in


----------



## fairyladiealva (Jan 15, 2009)

MorrisonsMaenad- Thanks.

Its the first time I do a dare to be and am excited. tiff, your makeup looks great.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jan 15, 2009)

Fairyladiealva, I love your eyeshadow! I like your jewelry too



.


----------



## x33cupcake (Jan 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate how washed out my eyeshadow looks in the photos compared to in real life, so I kinda want to try again maybe using a black cream shadow base to make it darker...here's my attempt though.
http://i39.tinypic.com/2jytmc.jpg

http://i44.tinypic.com/2vj925d.jpg

http://i42.tinypic.com/4vk3zb.jpg

just some closers shots of my eye makeup

http://i42.tinypic.com/11aikw2.jpg

http://i40.tinypic.com/2nqa96t.jpg


OMGOSH this look is gorgeous tiffany!! may i ask what you used as your blush and your lipstick?


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks



. I used MAC Pink Swoon blush with Dior shimmer powder in Amber Diamond over it. The lipstick is MAC Blankety over NYC lipliner in 954a.


----------



## sunnisusie (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh wow! I love this look!


----------



## Roxie (Jan 15, 2009)

Great entries so far


----------



## Ozee (Jan 15, 2009)

oh wow gorgeous entries so far, you girls are supastars really.


----------



## wingrie (Jan 16, 2009)

*WOW beautiful entries. I will have to try it out!*

here's mine, i've got some tough competition!


----------



## wingrie (Jan 16, 2009)

oops here we go:


----------



## Karren (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome entries!! I have to find some time soon.. This is a great theme!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jan 16, 2009)

Great entry Wingrie; that blue you used is gorgeous!


----------



## retroxxkittie (Jan 17, 2009)

tiffany's entry just gave mine a brutal beating.... but i should do good because im a quarter indian,and the rest is just italian and welsh....oii i even have the accent to prove it! anyways here is the lame entry:





















boy does tinypic f*ck with the photo quality!!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jan 17, 2009)

Retro, I love the e/s colors, the lashes, everything...gorgeous! This is my favorite of your DTBs so far



.

I was watching makeup videos on youtube last night and found a gorgeous look I really want to try, even though I already did one. I wanna try it out and I'll post it if I like the results.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jan 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *wingrie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oops here we go: That is very pretty! Love the shadow, and nice touch w/the rhinestones





Originally Posted by *retroxxkittie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif tiffany's entry just gave mine a brutal beating.... but i should do good because im a quarter indian,and the rest is just italian and welsh....oii i even have the accent to prove it! anyways here is the lame entry:
http://i43.tinypic.com/33wt7o0.jpg

http://i42.tinypic.com/28b8u3o.jpg

http://i40.tinypic.com/263bthx.jpg

http://i43.tinypic.com/jgsarm.jpg

boy does tinypic f*ck with the photo quality!!

Retro, I agree this is one of my favs soooo gorgeous! You look stunning.And yeah, tinypic sucks, photobucket's the way to go





oh and the 3rd pic is my absolute faaav!


----------



## wingrie (Jan 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great entry Wingrie; that blue you used is gorgeous! thanks I LUV YOUR LOOK TOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 17, 2009)

Gorgeous entries girls!


----------



## Ozee (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, sooo Im being brave here and entering..BE KIND lol..

Which one should i use?

excuse the hair away hair, its heading to 40c here today.

Sorry photo bucket is taking forever to upload..


----------



## retroxxkittie (Jan 18, 2009)

hehe can you people believe i went to school looking like my enrty?? minus the bindi,but yeah!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 18, 2009)

wow Oz, I think you should use the 2nd one!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jan 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, sooo Im being brave here and entering..BE KIND lol..Which one should i use?

excuse the hair away hair, its heading to 40c here today.

Sorry photo bucket is taking forever to upload..

http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/e...l/DSC00676.jpg

http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/e...l/DSC00679.jpg

http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee316/rgul/5.jpg

http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/e...l/DSC00683.jpg

I agree Ozee, the 2nd one is my faaav!


----------



## Ozee (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies girls





Ive decided our camera will have an unforunate accident soon lol.. Its a great camera but it seems to pick up on any imperfection..prehaps i should smudged the lens with vaseline ...hehehe


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 18, 2009)

Oz, you gorgeous woman! So nice to put a face to a name, I love it!


----------



## kcam125 (Jan 18, 2009)

aww man, this one's going to be tough too....so far, you all look great!!!


----------



## Sreyomac (Jan 18, 2009)

OK Ladies..... Ya'll all did a great a great job.... stiff competition!

Heres mine, i had a lot of fun doing it......





















i wish i would of done something with my hair..... but its late and i was lazy!!!! lol Its about the makeup, right? lol


----------



## Insensitive. (Jan 18, 2009)

I actually made a tutorial on this, and would love to do it again, but just incase I dont have the time:


----------



## emih19 (Jan 18, 2009)

great theme and lovely entries


----------



## danaryan (Jan 18, 2009)

These are absolutely Gorgeous! Something that I've thought about and would like to try.


----------



## purpleRain (Jan 18, 2009)

gorgeous entries ladies





insensitive, that Arabian look is beautiful on you!


----------



## Lucy (Jan 18, 2009)

brilliant looks! ozee i love all the different colours on yours!!


----------



## Ozee (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks fingers





Insensitive yours looks so precise and perfect.

sreyomac you look wonderful


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jan 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Sreyomac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK Ladies..... Ya'll all did a great a great job.... stiff competition!
Heres mine, i had a lot of fun doing it......

http://media8.dropshots.com/photos/515070/20090117/222305.jpg

http://media6.dropshots.com/photos/515070/20090117/222030.jpg

http://media7.dropshots.com/photos/515070/20090117/222154.jpg

http://media8.dropshots.com/photos/515070/20090117/222257.jpg

http://media7.dropshots.com/photos/515070/20090117/223219.jpg

i wish i would of done something with my hair..... but its late and i was lazy!!!! lol Its about the makeup, right? lol

Wooow your eyes are beautiful! I'm jealous LoL. I really like pic 1.

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I actually made a tutorial on this, and would love to do it again, but just incase I dont have the time:
http://i40.tinypic.com/30lmeec.jpg

GORGEOUS as always! The colors are so vibrant, what kind of camera do you use? I need a new camera and the colors! Can't get over them, esp. the colors from you veil-type thing!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 18, 2009)

everyone looks awesome! I'm going to try this look at some point, even if I run out of time to do it as a competition entry


----------



## JenPolishmakeup (Jan 19, 2009)

everyone looks so gorgeous!! great job so far! i definitely need to give this a try if i have time. this is a look i might be able to pull off....unlike the gwen stefani one sadly


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jan 19, 2009)

I tried a different look tonight, but I'm not so sure that I like it. I'll post the picture I want to enter later on when I finally make up my mind. I'm pretty sure I like my first attempt more though.






the flash is a bit too bright in this one


----------



## Ozee (Jan 19, 2009)

both your entries are fantastic Tiff, but i think you have a better photo of your first attempt, BUT i think personally i like your 2nd attempt more. Love the eyeliner past tear duct.


----------



## Insensitive. (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks guys! Morrison I have a Nikon D40, nothing fancy, Im actually planning on buying a simple point and shoot this year. Great work XTiff!!


----------



## luvzmakeup (Jan 20, 2009)

Tiffany, I like the 2nd entry better. Everyone looks so good. I hope I have time to enter.


----------



## Roxie (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow, nice entries so far!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jan 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried a different look tonight, but I'm not so sure that I like it. I'll post the picture I want to enter later on when I finally make up my mind. I'm pretty sure I like my first attempt more though. 
http://i40.tinypic.com/14347b8.jpg

the flash is a bit too bright in this one

http://i44.tinypic.com/29yip7q.jpg

Oh Tiff the 2nd entry is soooo beautiful! I didn't think you could top the first entry, but you've proven me wrong. Great work


----------



## fairyladiealva (Jan 20, 2009)

hey Ozee...I cant pm cuz i need 50 to pm. but I'll just place what i used on here in case anyone else wants to know

UDPP

I used NYX Wildfire on the lid.

NYX Yellow Marigold on the tear duck

UD Oil Slick on crease and smudged under lower lashes

UD Last Call on outer crease

HIP cream liner in black

i think thats it.


----------



## Ozee (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry hun i should of realised you couldn't pm yet. Thanks for posting



i love your entry.


----------



## DasSavva (Jan 21, 2009)

I should try this. I'm Cypriot and when I was in Cyprus, nearly every woman on television had some variation of this look.


----------



## luvzmakeup (Jan 22, 2009)

Here are a few of my pics. I'm not sure which one to enter. HELP.


----------



## fairyladiealva (Jan 22, 2009)

luvzmakeup- love your look!!! i think maybe you could enter the first or the third but they all look nice. The white really gives a sexy look.


----------



## Ali07 (Jan 22, 2009)

You guys all look SOOO good. Im not sure if I'm going to enter or not, im undecided, But GREAT job everyone!!


----------



## retroxxkittie (Jan 22, 2009)

MARIA! wow,you totally beat me!!!!!!!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jan 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *luvzmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here are a few of my pics. I'm not sure which one to enter. HELP.http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/h...d/IMG_7785.jpg

http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/h...d/IMG_7786.jpg

http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/h...d/IMG_7741.jpg

http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/h...d/IMG_7783.jpg

MARIAAAAAAAA! Love it cuzz. Good job!I did some stuff on my friends today. Don't know if I wanna use them as a submission.

Here they are:
















[this is not photoshopped btw, the flash just made the color come out AMAZING!]






I don't know which girl's look to pick, I like them both.

But if I have the time, I might re-do this.

But for now, I don't know which one I like best.

There are so many good entries btw, it's gonna be sooo hard to choose!


----------



## purpleRain (Jan 22, 2009)

ashbee &gt; I can't see your entry yet

luvzmakeup &gt; very pretty. I love how you did the eyes!

MorrisonsMaenad &gt; wow, I love the makeup on both of them, gorgeous girls. I like the 4th picture the best, I love the colors and the glitter


----------



## ashbee (Jan 22, 2009)

i don't know why my first try didn't work..here it is again..hopefully it'll work now??


----------



## ashbee (Jan 22, 2009)

ok some one help ......why isn't my pic showing????


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *ashbee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok some one help ......why isn't my pic showing???? Because it's pending approval.



I need to approve it for you. I'll do that right now.


----------



## ashbee (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks stereoxgirl.....ba how do i make the image larger..without having to trouble one of u guyz to do it for me??


----------



## DasSavva (Jan 22, 2009)

You just click on it, Ashbee.

I think it's beautiful, by the way.


----------



## Aprill (Jan 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *ashbee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks stereoxgirl.....ba how do i make the image larger..without having to trouble one of u guyz to do it for me?? upload your images to mut photo gallery or photobucket


----------



## luvzmakeup (Jan 22, 2009)

Ruby, I like the 3rd pic the best.

OMG, two of my pics are gone, my hubby must of deleted them from photobucket...LOL OH WELL.


----------



## ashbee (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks..both of u'z!


----------



## luvzmakeup (Jan 23, 2009)

They're back. LOL


----------



## Brigitte031 (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow amazing makeup to all of you... simply stunning really!



Good luck, too!!!


----------



## retroxxkittie (Jan 24, 2009)

wow.everyone did so awsome!!!!!

im'a choose my first picture. i like it, my pink extensions look good!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jan 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *luvzmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here are a few of my pics. I'm not sure which one to enter. HELP.http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/h...d/IMG_7785.jpg

http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/h...d/IMG_7786.jpg

http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/h...d/IMG_7741.jpg

http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/h...d/IMG_7783.jpg

Wow, you look gorgeous! Your eyeshadow looks absolutely flawless, and you have great eyebrows



.

I guess I"ll use this picture for my entry.


----------



## luvzmakeup (Jan 24, 2009)

I guess I'll go with picture #3.

Thanks Tiffany!!!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jan 24, 2009)

Good choices Tiffany and Maria, those are my favs





I REALLY like the one w/the glitter, but the colors in the yellow/turquoise look came out better than I expected.

But after deciding, I think imma go w/the glitter one:






I know some of you liked the yellow/turquoise one but I just really like the color combo and design in this one.

Thanks for the compliments and help though!


----------



## emmy2410 (Jan 24, 2009)

woww all the ladies looking very gorgeous.

Morrisons - its very gorgeous...i like the pic you chose best.

I so wanted to enter this...nvr done an arabic look though..so here are my pics..I think I will submit the 4th pic...wat do you gals think???


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jan 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *emmy2410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif woww all the ladies looking very gorgeous. Morrisons - its very gorgeous...i like the pic you chose best.

I so wanted to enter this...nvr done an arabic look though..so here are my pics..I think I will submit the 4th pic...wat do you gals think???

Good job Emmy! LOOOVE the purple, but honestly I really like the 3rd pic



And thank you for the compliment


----------



## amber_nation (Jan 25, 2009)

Been a long time since I entered one of these, took some pics for the last DTB but didn't like them. But thought I'd enter one this time. Their are so many great pics for this DTB, everyone has done an awesome job. I'm not 100% happy with my pic and will enter a new one if I get a chance.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hope I'm not too late to enter being I just got back home from the airport on a 2 hr flight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emmy2410 (Jan 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good job Emmy! LOOOVE the purple, but honestly I really like the 3rd pic



And thank you for the compliment





thanks morrisons, yea true I think i like the 3rd pic tooo...
Mod - i would like to choose the 3rd pic for submission pls? thks.

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hope I'm not too late to enter being I just got back home from the airport on a 2 hr flight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...OTDs/008-4.jpg

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...Stilafotd2.jpg

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...stilafotd3.jpg

blue angel - i like ur 1st pic...its shows your looks well.


----------

